# TTYL game



## Goatzrule

The game is you make a new like YOLO. do u get it 
but it needs to be a bought animals:kidblack:


----------



## LaMee

So how dose this work


----------



## Goatzrule

like feed the goats
FTG
my friends and I did it it was kind of fun


----------



## Serenity Woods

GAW-- Goats Acting Weird.

(Pretty much a constant state of affairs for mine...)


----------



## LaMee

GG -good goat

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## milkmaid

CAH - Chicks Are Hatching!


----------



## LamanchaAcres

Mgnm......

My goat needs milking


----------



## VincekFarm

HTSMG

Have to show my goats.


----------



## clementegal

PAT


Plant a tree!!!


----------



## LonelyWillow

PHSE

Peafowl hatching, so excited!


----------



## emilieanne

BQBG

Be quiet baby goat! 

Lol I have a screaming doeling in my kitchen.....


----------



## LonelyWillow

Haha, better than parrot, they can just about blow your eardrums out!

IH
I'm hungry!


----------



## emilieanne

GPOTC!!!

Goat peed on the couch!!!! 

I'm not kidding either..


----------



## Goatzrule

GSOT
Goat stepped on toe


----------



## LonelyWillow

ILAYG

I'm laughing at your goats!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

GCFF
Goats Crying For Food


----------



## Goatzrule

cptimac
Crazy people think I am milking a cow


----------



## LaMee

BBG
Bad bad goaty

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

ROFGS
Ran out of goat soap


----------



## MoKa-Farms

NTMMGC
Need To Make More Goat's Cheese


----------



## Goatzrule

GLO
Goats live once.


----------



## milkmaid

LLAG

Live like a goat!


----------



## MoKa-Farms

OMGACOM
One Minute Goats Are Chewing On Me


----------



## goat luver 101

GSSLF

Goat sneezes sound like farts...


----------



## LaMee

Gabn goats are being naughty

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## LaMee

Gbff goat best friend forever

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## milkmaid

GMTG
Gotta milk the goats!


----------



## Goatzrule

gbabos
Goat being a brat on stand


----------



## LaMee

OBGR oh boy goat rush

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## milkmaid

OWG

Overrun with goats!


----------



## LaMee

TTB time to break

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## milkmaid

KOTM
King of the mountain!

Say, some of these might be pretty useful, strictly for TGS.


----------



## Goatzrule

yes they will.
GKOMB
Goat knocked over milk bucket


----------



## TrinityRanch

We need some shortcuts to our common phrases!

PU- precocious udder

ISP- Is she pregnant?

GAFD- Get a fecal done

WBIT- What breed is this?

SIBTG- Should I buy this goat?

CMGP- Critique my goats please!


----------



## milkmaid

^Oh yes! Perfect!


----------



## Goatzrule

We should. know will know what we are talking about


----------



## MoKa-Farms

GOMB
Goat On My Back


----------



## LaMee

EG escape goats

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

SG super goat


----------



## LaMee

MG Money Goat

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## Goatzrule

GWFB
Goat with food bowl


----------



## NubianFan

EGDL
Every goat deserves Love


----------



## LaMee

GIFB goat in food bowl

Bunnies and goats and chickens rock my world


----------



## NubianFan

GGS Gone Goat Shopping


----------



## NubianFan

FIC Found in craigslist


----------



## NubianFan

SBB Sale Barn Bargain


----------



## NubianFan

LYB Last Years Baby


----------



## MoKa-Farms

BRB
Beautiful Red Buck


----------



## Goatzrule

witgd
what is that goat doing


----------



## MoKa-Farms

gwes
Goat wants early supper


----------



## Goatzrule

Glthts
Goat likes to hear Taylor Swift
(I am not kidding she does)


----------



## NubianFan

GBD Goats break dancing


----------



## NubianFan

GOTR Goat On The Roof


----------



## NubianFan

IG Impatient Goat


----------



## Goatzrule

gcg
Goat chugs gatorade


----------



## goatygirl

OMG
Oh my goat


----------



## goatygirl

LMGRO
Laugh my goats rump off


----------



## goatygirl

HUS
Her Udder Sags


----------



## goatygirl

BTG
Buy this goat


----------



## Goatzrule

Gwtff
goats will thank you for food


----------



## usamagoat

gad

goats are dead


----------



## Goatzrule

GJIC
Goats jump in car


----------



## MoKa-Farms

GITBR!
Goats in the back room!


----------



## goatygirl

GEH
Goats Eat Homework


----------



## usamagoat

ARG

always remember goats!


----------



## goatygirl

MLG
Must Love Goats


----------



## LaMee

GM 

Goat Massasge


----------



## Goatzrule

tar
those aren't raisins


----------



## COgoatLover25

GEH-goats eat hay


----------



## LaMee

GGTM 
Goats go to market


----------



## canyontrailgoats

WDLG

Who doesn't love goats?


----------

